# Orange County in Southern California looking for male rats.



## Icen (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. :3 You can call me Icen.

Recently, one of my two boys passed away. (Harvey.) Bruce, his buddy, is in need of a companion and I was thinking about getting two younger males. Bruce is currently 15 to 18 months probably and I don't want him to be lonely.

I live in Orange County. (Southern California.) I prefer to adopt from rescues, not breeders or pet stores. I got these two boys from Furry Friends Orphanage in So. Cal., the Costa Mesa area. I have been using petfinder.com and am also looking into the Goosemoose forums.

I've had rats since I was 13 and I am currently 23. I usually wind up with siblings and have had more girls than boys. My household has no one younger than me. The only other beings that live here are my parents and our dog Belle. My past dogs have always been kept away from my rats. I have also owned hamsters in the past. While I do work and go to school I always make time for my animals and spend any amount of money to keep them healthy. There is a local vet I go to that specialized with rats.

My email is rlpalmer14[at]yahoo[dot]com if anyone has any information.


----------

